# Intel i5 4570 users temperature from INDIA



## ajinkys (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all i5 4570 users,

Please jot down your CPU temperatures during the following modes ( the ones using Stock cooler and the ones using CM hyper 212x or any other cooler please specify )

1. Idle temps 
2. Temp under load during Prime95 & benchmarks 
3. Temp during games at ultra ( crysis 3 and other high end games )

Please answer pointwise it would be helpful for anyone for future reference.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2014)

About 9 months ago when I assembled my i5 4570 rig, I use to get this on stock cooler, idle temps:

*i.minus.com/j3Pr1k3nnXO3D.png

Now I get this:

*i.minus.com/iqwX62U3KxcFn.PNG

While playing games, it remains around 75C.

I still have to get a cooler, will post temps after I do so.


----------



## piyush2202 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have Intel Core i5-4440. So I don't know if that counts, but here it is:

1. Idle temps: 38-40 degrees
2. Prime95: 65-70 degrees
3. Heavy gaming: 54-60 degrees (depending upon the game)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

I have Intel Core i5-4670S. So I don't know if that counts, but here it is:

1. Idle temps: 30-35 degrees
2. Prime95: 60-65 degrees
3. Heavy gaming: 50-60 degrees (depending upon the game)


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2014)

piyush2202 said:


> I have Intel Core i5-4440. So I don't know if that counts, but here it is:
> 
> 1. Idle temps: 38-40 degrees
> 2. Prime95: 65-70 degrees
> 3. Heavy gaming: 54-60 degrees (depending upon the game)





bssunil said:


> I have Intel Core i5-4670S. So I don't know if that counts, but here it is:
> 
> 1. Idle temps: 30-35 degrees
> 2. Prime95: 60-65 degrees
> 3. Heavy gaming: 50-60 degrees (depending upon the game)



Are you mimicking piyush's post? Cause that's not cool.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, I see. You just took his post as template. Still not cool.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Are you mimicking piyush's post? Cause that's not cool.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh, I see. You just took his post as template. Still not cool.



Not mimicking piyush's post but just took his post as a template.


----------



## piyush2202 (Aug 19, 2014)

Definitely not cool, bro!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2014)

yeah. definitely not cool


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 22, 2014)

> HWMonitor version	1.2.5.0
> 
> Monitoring
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I have Intel Core Duo T2300E 1.66Ghz(Codename: Yonah). Its a laptop.

Temperatures are as below:
*Attached:*View attachment 14672

Why mine is so high(above 80)? Is this because its a laptop?  however i do experience some occasional lags on this laptop, but i thought its because i have 12 tabs open in Firefox(which sucks lot of memory).

Also, i was fiddling through some apps and found that Latency is so low(5 ms) on my DDR2 RAM(below)? I saw on websites that Latency(CAS) of 9 is considered too good nowadays. Is this software bug or really its only 5? 
*Attached:*View attachment 14673


----------

